# Winders - Pros & Cons



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

So what do you see as the pros & cons for automatic winders? I'm an older guy, but only recently have become interested in watches from a collector standpoint. For the run of the mill watches, divers, chronographs, manual winders, general automatics I don't see the need for a winder, but instead allow them to run down and stop between wearings. It seems to me that using a winder increases the wear & tear on the watch over time, necessitating future service sooner than later. The exception that I see would be a multi-complication perpetual calendar watch, which once set accounts for the calendar, including leap years. Having that on a winder makes sense, and would indeed drive the need to schedule periodic maintenance which would be pricey. 
What am I missing, other than the inconvenience of setting the watch one chooses to wear when it's been in the box?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Nothing.
My watchmaker advises against a winder for the same reason. The only time I use mine now is to put an unwound automatic watch on it for wearing the next day. Kinda makes me think it is getting it's power organically. Probably stupid, but I feel like I'm going to strip a reduction gear every time I hand wind an automatic, even though I go s-l-o-w.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Missing nothing. You pretty much got it.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Using a winder is a good way of wearing out your watch when you are not wearing it.


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)

I recall reading in a few books that the lubricant in a watch that hasn't run in a while tends to solidify or has the viscosity degrade. That, in turn causes the watch to run poorly. Surely there is a time frame to this but is that wrong-headed thinking?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I've always liked using a winder.As for premature wear I don't see this as a problem as the unit is only winding the minimum amount needed to keep it topped off.
The BIG con to winders is they just don't last.I've been through cheap chinese in 6 months or less.Went to the fancy Mabuchi Japanese motors,a year later 1 is dead.Now in research I'm finding the expensive Wolf & Orbita having problems after 2-3 years,out of warranty period..Solved the problem with a nice Solar Quartz drive so I now have an accurate,reliable watch ready to go at all times..Still have my auto's on an 8 watch winder but 1 motor is dead so it will be my last..


----------



## Getonuppa (Jan 10, 2020)

Was wondering the same thing. Thanks for sharing and saving me a few hundo


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

amg37 said:


> I recall reading in a few books that the lubricant in a watch that hasn't run in a while tends to solidify or has the viscosity degrade. That, in turn causes the watch to run poorly. Surely there is a time frame to this but is that wrong-headed thinking?


One problem with watch books is that they haven't been written in over half a century. Oils have evolved significantly in the same period.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

You will never convince me there isn't more wear on a watch movement when it runs all the time compared to being stopped when not in use, then again I have 60 watches in rotation so they only get worn 6 days a YEAR. My method is for all my hacking movements (all my autos save 3 Pateks and most of my manual winds) I hack them when they go in the box at the end of the day, so they are wound when I pull them out set them and start them back up. I also should point out I enjoy the ritual of setting the watches each day when I put them on.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Given that some watches seem very sensitive to being set at the wrong time, or their quick set feature is delicate (or there isn't one) THOSE watches stay on a winder for me all the time (that I'm not wearing them). My longines ultrachron is a case in point -- the date wheel is delicate and there are no parts to fix it completely and setting it involves a LOT of winding the hands. Definitely want to leave that on a winder.

I also have a couple of cheap watches where the movement isn't in the best shape and the quick set feature is marginal (Loreo). That stays on a winder too.

I have 3 winders with 12 positions and they're usually all running.


----------



## slippinjimmy (Oct 18, 2019)

Your info is what I have read too. Opinions on winders vary between, useless and put undue stress on a watch, or good for perpetual calendar, or keeps movements safe from thick oils...so it seems like a personal choice for whatever makes you feel good. Probably won't hurt the watches either way.

I have one two watch winder I received as a gift, and use it occasionally; mostly because it looks cool and it is a fun way to display your watches.

2 things I know for sure...they don't work for hand wind or quartz watches  ahahaha!!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I've never subscribed to the belief that they put unnecessary wear on the movement. Most watch owners are not WIS. Most watch owners don't have multiple automatics to rotate through. These watches are designed and produced to be worn every day. How is that different than a winder? When you buy a quality automatic does it state anywhere in the manual to "give the watch a rest once in a while?" No. These brands are HOPING that you wear their watch every day of your life.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Depends on how old you are,at my age a little extra wear will be another persons worry.


----------



## Meath (Jun 12, 2018)

slippinjimmy said:


> I have one two watch winder I received as a gift, and use it occasionally; mostly because it looks cool and it is a fun way to display your watches.


This seems to be the main reason for winders. A cool way to display a watch collection if you're that way inclined


----------



## BlueFuziion (Apr 12, 2020)

This is a lot of good information! I was in the process of possibly purchasing a winder or two, but I've now decided against it as it doesn't seem necessarily necessary. Thank you for this thread.


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

I have always contemplated on buying a watch winder but dont think it is necessary if you tend to rotate between watches, then again I only have 2 watches that I wear.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

ExpiredWatchdog said:


> One problem with watch books is that they haven't been written in over half a century. Oils have evolved significantly in the same period.


+1 that is so true!


----------



## Dive Watch Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a Brookstone winder and the bands keep snapping that move the winder. A lot of trouble ripping the whole thing apart to replace them.


----------



## MichaelDunford (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm actually sorta shocked reading all these replies. I really thought that a winder was an essential thing that I had been missing (because I was being a cheap skate, haha).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I only put automatic perpetual calendars on a winder


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

what a pair! i'm drooling.....



Pongster said:


> I only put automatic perpetual calendars on a winder
> View attachment 15370666


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

amg37 said:


> I recall reading in a few books that the lubricant in a watch that hasn't run in a while tends to solidify or has the viscosity degrade. That, in turn causes the watch to run poorly. Surely there is a time frame to this but is that wrong-headed thinking?


I have a rule - I wind all my automatics once a week (might be once every two weeks if I'm travelling or whatever). My automatics are worn, pretty much, weekend-only (I have a smartwatch that I wear Monday to Friday). So every Sunday, I spent 20min with my watches, winding each one (I can't tell you for sure, but I probably wind to ~50 to ~70% power reserve). I feel this is a good balance between being on a winder vs letting oils congeal and all that potential stuff.



wheelbuilder said:


> I've never subscribed to the belief that they put unnecessary wear on the movement. Most watch owners are not WIS. Most watch owners don't have multiple automatics to rotate through. These watches are designed and produced to be worn every day. How is that different than a winder? When you buy a quality automatic does it state anywhere in the manual to "give the watch a rest once in a while?" No. These brands are HOPING that you wear their watch every day of your life.


I don't disagree with you, but the question is, can you _PROLONG_ necessary servicing / replacing of the movement by allowing the movement to rest and not run ? If a watch was meant to be worn everyday (which I agree with, for sure), and has a servicing interval of every 5 years, could you potentially push that servicing interval out to 10 years if the watch was only worn / running on weekends ? I think THAT is what people are referring to when they say "unnecessary wear". I think it's a bit of a situation of wrong terminology.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought my first winders in 2000 and have had automatic watches on winders since then. None of the watches seem worse for wear and keep good time. As someone said, some older watches have quick set operations that are not designed to be used every 2-3 weeks and setting the date/day without a quick set every week or so cannot be good for a watch.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

i always use winder when i don't wear watch. never consider bad effect of it


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

I actually enjoy setting the watch. I’m not sure why someone wouldn’t. But each their own. I have never considered getting a winder, mostly for that reason. I’ve heard some interesting arguments around why they may be mechanically unhealthy, and I don’t know if that’s true or not. My main reason for not having one is I like to wind them.


----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)

Setting a watch is a therapeutic feeling for me, but I still like to keep 2-3 on a winder so they are ready for wear on a moments notice. I still allow them to rest in a stationary state every few weeks though. I'll rotate which ones are on a winder every 3-5 weeks or so.


----------



## JordanMW (Apr 26, 2020)

A watch movement is much like the engine of a car. Would you leave your car run 24/7 and why / why not?
I would never put my watches in a winder, it is unnecessary wear and tear.
The only exception would be a perpetual calendar.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Spetnaut said:


> A watch movement is much like the engine of a car. Would you leave your car run 24/7 and why / why not?
> I would never put my watches in a winder, it is unnecessary wear and tear.
> The only exception would be a perpetual calendar.


To be fair - this depends. If the temperature outside gets to -40 degrees (yes, that's a minus sign, and yes, I live where this happens in the winter), then you actually WANT to leave your engine running 24/7 because it's harder on it to cool down and attempt to start again....

There's also a difference with what's called "intended use". Motor vehicles aren't intended to be driven 24/7, and they're not designed with that in mind. For example, in North America, the average time spent driving per day is 68 minutes. In Europe, the average time is 36 minutes. Nearly half. If you look at maintenance schedules for European cars vs North American cars, they differ. Why ? Different use patterns, or what's called "duty cycles". Shorter trips where the engine is at operating temperature for less time are harder on a vehicle's wear and tear than longer trips at sustained speeds (stop and go traffic vs highway). This is why you see a deviation in maintenance schedules, even with the EXACT same vehicle. It's also part of the reason why ex-police and ex-taxi vehicles generally sell for below market value - their duty cycle is excessive.

When it comes to watches, you have to realize that the "intended use" is, in fact, 24/7. So a watch is specifically designed for this.

That being said, I don't inherently disagree with you that _LONGEVITY_, meaning the time between movement servicing or replacement, could be increased by giving the watch "rest". However, I don't believe it's accurate to say that "unnecessary" wear and tear occurs from using a winder. Just the normal wear and tear that the watch was fully designed for.


----------



## x2046 (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't see any cons unless you buy a cheap Chinese made one.


----------



## salem747 (Dec 20, 2018)

amg37 said:


> I recall reading in a few books that the lubricant in a watch that hasn't run in a while tends to solidify or has the viscosity degrade. That, in turn causes the watch to run poorly. Surely there is a time frame to this but is that wrong-headed thinking?


I just sent my bremont in for warranty because when I went to use it after it being in the closet for 4 months it wouldn't run. (About 2 years old this watch). The bremont service people said that this could have caused the issue. And suggested manually winding once a month or a winder.

Now I'm not sure.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

salem747 said:


> I just sent my bremont in for warranty because when I went to use it after it being in the closet for 4 months it wouldn't run. (About 2 years old this watch). The bremont service people said that this could have caused the issue. And suggested manually winding once a month or a winder.
> 
> Now I'm not sure.


This is interesting because modern lubricants are synthetic and the whole "congeal" problem is, for the most part, supposed to be eliminated.


----------



## salem747 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yukoner1 said:


> This is interesting because modern lubricants are synthetic and the whole "congeal" problem is, for the most part, supposed to be eliminated.


Yeah, i was thinking it might just be a pat answer.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

salem747 said:


> Yeah, i was thinking it might just be a pat answer.


That being said, I don't disagree with winding it regularly so it's doesn't sit "totally idle" for months on end. I wind all my mechanical watches every week (on occasion it happens to be every other week if I'm travelling or whatever). It's kind of like if you have a car that you don't daily drive, you make sure to at least start it and let it warm up every few weeks. _IF_ there is potentially a concern about lubricants congealing, that should alleviate it.


----------



## salem747 (Dec 20, 2018)

Just seems funny that we can put a person on the moon but can't have a lube that can sit for a couple of months!


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

salem747 said:


> Just seems funny that we can put a person on the moon but can't have a lube that can sit for a couple of months!


lol. TBF, the new synthetic lubricants and oils are SUPPOSED to not degrade or congeal. It would be interesting to see a scientific analysis on that.


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

Bought a winder (50 bucker) for the first time this year...for my wife. Works great, no issues at this point and I don't have to set her watches. She is really starting to enjoy a true rotation. I don't see wear and tear as an issue (Its an acceptable risk, IMO). Personally I like manual's as I enjoy the personal nature of winding as I get my day rolling. For my auto's...thinking about throwing a few on her winder to see if I like it. All of our watches are modern...no vintage.


----------



## Dcox1221 (Aug 25, 2020)

More worrisome than I thought, I guess I’ll avoid this.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

When I take the watch off the winder, I set it anyway, though typically I don't have to move it more than a minute or two depending on the watch and I typically don't have to set the date (unless we just got done with a 28-30 day month). when I take it off, I leave it on my table and put it back on the winder after 5'ish hours. I figure it gives the watch to wind down a little bit. So far so good.


----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

Spetnaut said:


> A watch movement is much like the engine of a car. Would you leave your car run 24/7 and why / why not?
> I would never put my watches in a winder, it is unnecessary wear and tear.
> The only exception would be a perpetual calendar.


To be honest I don't understand this point of view. If you think it's bad for the watch, surely it's also bad even if you have a perpetual calendar? Or or you think it's not going to harm a perpetual calendar watch, why would it harm any other watch?

I have a winder, but only for two watches. The others I wind daily by hand, except if I'm fairly sure I will not wear it for at least a week, in which case I let it wind down. I am honestly unsure what is the best thing to do, so every month or so I do a new search for threads like this and check if there is a consensus yet.


----------



## JordanMW (Apr 26, 2020)

atvar said:


> To be honest I don't understand this point of view. If you think it's bad for the watch, surely it's also bad even if you have a perpetual calendar? Or or you think it's not going to harm a perpetual calendar watch, why would it harm any other watch?
> 
> I have a winder, but only for two watches. The others I wind daily by hand, except if I'm fairly sure I will not wear it for at least a week, in which case I let it wind down. I am honestly unsure what is the best thing to do, so every month or so I do a new search for threads like this and check if there is a consensus yet.


It will surely cause wear and tear on a perpetual calendar, I'm not saying it won't. I would choose to leave one in the winder, due to the lengthy time it takes to set.
And well if you can afford one, the cost to service one more frequently, shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

atvar said:


> To be honest I don't understand this point of view. If you think it's bad for the watch, surely it's also bad even if you have a perpetual calendar? Or or you think it's not going to harm a perpetual calendar watch, why would it harm any other watch?


I think the analogy of a vehicle engine is misplaced. A vehicle's duty cycle was never intended to be 24/7. A watch's duty cycle is intended to be ~16 hours (8 hours of sleep where most people are not wearing their watch).

I think the argument is misplaced as well. It's not "additional wear and tear", it's about "reducing wear and tear". If, at 24 hours constantly running, a watch needs servicing every 4 years, then a watch that only runs 50% of the time might push that servicing interval out to every, I don't know, 6 years. I don't know how to calculate it, because it's not JUST about running time but also about the types of oils in the movement, storage temperatures, humidity levels, etc etc etc. To use the car analogy, it's like saying 6 month oil drain intervals can be pushed to 12 months if you have a car that's only summer driven. It's not about preventing "additional" wear and tear, it's about reducing the wear and tear that would normally be happening.


----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

Yukoner1 said:


> I think the analogy of a vehicle engine is misplaced. A vehicle's duty cycle was never intended to be 24/7. A watch's duty cycle is intended to be ~16 hours (8 hours of sleep where most people are not wearing their watch).
> 
> I think the argument is misplaced as well. It's not "additional wear and tear", it's about "reducing wear and tear". If, at 24 hours constantly running, a watch needs servicing every 4 years, then a watch that only runs 50% of the time might push that servicing interval out to every, I don't know, 6 years. I don't know how to calculate it, because it's not JUST about running time but also about the types of oils in the movement, storage temperatures, humidity levels, etc etc etc. To use the car analogy, it's like saying 6 month oil drain intervals can be pushed to 12 months if you have a car that's only summer driven. It's not about preventing "additional" wear and tear, it's about reducing the wear and tear that would normally be happening.


Fair enough, that makes sense. But then does anyone actually calculate the service interval of their watches based on this logic? Send the ones that sit on winders in for service more frequently than the ones that don't? It seems like most people service their watches at more or less the same regular intervals regardless of how they are using the watch (or else don't send it in for service until it breaks). Maybe a topic for another thread....


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

atvar said:


> Fair enough, that makes sense. But then does anyone actually calculate the service interval of their watches based on this logic? Send the ones that sit on winders in for service more frequently than the ones that don't? It seems like most people service their watches at more or less the same regular intervals regardless of how they are using the watch (or else don't send it in for service until it breaks). Maybe a topic for another thread....


Nah, this is COMPLETELY relevant to this topic ! 😅 The whole debate on winder vs not-winder is based on "wear and tear". From what I understand (and I'm no expert on mechanical watch movements by any means), the concerns are as follows:

Lubricating oils drying up / breaking down
Oxidation and other elements that cause parts to "get dirty"
Regulating / adjusting the movement
Re-torquing / adjustment for tolerances
Effect of changing temperatures and environments
The biggest concern being the first, which is lubricating oils. The question is as follows. Does letting the watch rest, movement not running:
1) Prolong the degradation of lubricating oils
---- a) Due to the movement simply not "using" the oils
---- b) Having a consistent temperature and environment
2) Prolong the time before tolerances change to the point where they need to be serviced.

Now, there's also debate about the negative effects of letting the lubricating oils "pool" and "settle" from not being used for a long time. I have this train of thought, so I compensate by ensuring ALL my mechanical movements are wound up EVERY single weekend, whether I'm wearing them or not. I personally feel that this is a good "middle ground". Sunday to ~Tuesday the watches are running, then resting from Wednesday to Saturday.

We further compound the debate because not only are we discussing all these variables to consider, we also need to take into account that every watch manufacturer is different. Oris will use a specific lubricant that Breitling doesn't. Rolex will use better jewels than Movado. Etc etc etc.

So IMO, it's very hard to actually have a real scientific answer to this that would apply across the board. So here's my personal take and my personal opinion:

I believe that not running the movement does reduce wear and tear, in reference to time. This would be similar like owning a weekend-only driven car. Your maintenance cycles can be prolonged without any major concern. That being said, I also believe that simply letting a watch sit for months is actually a bad thing to do. Similarly, if you let a car sit for months on end without touching it, things start to rot (seals, gaskets, etc). The machine needs to "run" regularly so oils are moved around, etc.

I also believe that using a winder does not introduce "extra" wear and tear, merely it ensures that the wear and tear received is more or less as intended from the manufacturer. If you wear your watch Monday to Friday and just want to make sure it's all wound up after the weekend ? Go for it, use a winder.


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

I have my quartz watches on a winder, they are running pretty accurately and I don't see any extra wear and tear, just have to change batteries from time to time...

Now, joking aside, let's brainstorm with some numbers. Let's assume you mainly charge your watch with walking. When walking, your hand does a repetitive motion that is always using the same "bottom" 25% (approx.) of the gear that is attached to the oscillating thingie. Let's assume it takes 2 steps to oscillate the thingie back and forth (equals to 50% of full oscillation), so it takes 4 steps to do 100% equivalent of full oscillation. Let's assume you walk the much praised 10 thousand steps a day, so you oscillate the thingie 2500 times and keep in mind that the oscillation is only happening in a very specific place, because of the natural hand movement. 

Now watch winder oscillates always 100% of the thingie every turn plus bi-directionally if you choose so and makes around 1000 turns per day. So a watch winder spreads the wear and tear more evenly than your hand and it does it 2.5x less times than your hand. If you walk less the math goes against the winder of course, but the directional advantage is still there. One more point for winder is that you need to play with your watch only 5 times a year to set the date and don't have to worry so much if it's between 9pm and 3am and so on... So I think in terms of wear and tear, winder wins.

Minus points for winders are that they cost money, especially the good quality ones, and tend to break down. Your hand is free and usually can go on for many years.

I also agree with the point that was made, that automatic watches are pretty much designed to be worn every day, so there is probably no advantage of not running it all the time. There is disadvantage for occasional wearing of the watch in pulling the crown and turning it more times than you would if you use a winder.

Someone should do an experiment with 2 same watches, keep one ona winder for 5 years and wear one for 5 years and we would see what happens.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

lukas.krajcovic said:


> There is disadvantage for occasional wearing of the watch in pulling the crown and turning it more times than you would if you use a winder.


Evidence of this, or is it just an opinion ?


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ive always thought the more a watch is used the sooner a service has to be done ...modern watch oils in my opinion and from what I have gathered dont dry up from little use ..over the years never had a winder and only once have had to service a watch .


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yukoner1 said:


> Nah, this is COMPLETELY relevant to this topic ! 😅 The whole debate on winder vs not-winder is based on "wear and tear". From what I understand (and I'm no expert on mechanical watch movements by any means), the concerns are as follows:
> 
> Lubricating oils drying up / breaking down
> Oxidation and other elements that cause parts to "get dirty"
> ...


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Watchmakers salivate and grin at winders being used ...go right ahead and get your fancy winders ...


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

Yukoner1 said:


> Evidence of this, or is it just an opinion ?


No evidence, just my opinion. If you have day-date complication, you need to go through 1st and 2nd stem stop and turn to set time and date more often when you don't use winder. Given that you let the watch stop and don't use it for a few days, so I guess the stem pulling, turning, pushing happens more often without winder. Sometimes I find myself not choosing my diver watch to wear, because I would first have to unscrew the crown, but that's just me


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

eddieo396 said:


> Ive always thought the more a watch is used the sooner a service has to be done ...modern watch oils in my opinion and from what I have gathered dont dry up from little use ..over the years never had a winder and only once have had to service a watch .


But which option is using the watch more?


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

lukas.krajcovic said:


> No evidence, just my opinion. If you have day-date complication, you need to go through 1st and 2nd stem stop and turn to set time and date more often when you don't use winder. Given that you let the watch stop and don't use it for a few days, so I guess the stem pulling, turning, pushing happens more often without winder. Sometimes I find myself not choosing my diver watch to wear, because I would first have to unscrew the crown, but that's just me


I realize it's anecdotal, but I have yet to find a single piece of evidence (whether in these forums or otherwise) that definitively (or even remotely) demonstrates that winding a watch via crown is detrimental. As long as you aren't putting excessive force on it or anything like that, again, I see no reason to believe that manual crown winding is a "bad thing" to do.


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

Yukoner1 said:


> I realize it's anecdotal, but I have yet to find a single piece of evidence (whether in these forums or otherwise) that definitively (or even remotely) demonstrates that winding a watch via crown is detrimental. As long as you aren't putting excessive force on it or anything like that, again, I see no reason to believe that manual crown winding is a "bad thing" to do.


No no, definitely not a bad thing. Even with winder you have to do it, just less often. That's where I see the advantage.


----------



## Docdaddy (Apr 27, 2019)

Man, this is so confusing to someone new to the hobby! LOL! My brother got me into this, he has about 3 nice watches, and I've been hovering, looking at "lower end" watches (around $2500) for my first one, and finally pulled the trigger. It has a day and date complication, automatic. But it's more of a dressier watch so I probably wear it less days than I don't. I was going to just find the best 2 watch winder (because I KNOW I'll now get an "everyday" watch  ) that was affordable, quiet, nice looking, etc. But as I searched for the best winder, found my watch has a recommended 650 TPD, either CW or CCW rotation is fine, I ran into these arguments. 

So confused.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Docdaddy said:


> Man, this is so confusing to someone new to the hobby! LOL! My brother got me into this, he has about 3 nice watches, and I've been hovering, looking at "lower end" watches (around $2500) for my first one, and finally pulled the trigger. It has a day and date complication, automatic. But it's more of a dressier watch so I probably wear it less days than I don't. I was going to just find the best 2 watch winder (because I KNOW I'll now get an "everyday" watch  ) that was affordable, quiet, nice looking, etc. But as I searched for the best winder, found my watch has a recommended 650 TPD, either CW or CCW rotation is fine, I ran into these arguments.
> 
> So confused.


I think it's very subjective and there's no clear "yes" or "no" on it, at least from a scientific perspective. If you want to keep your new watch fully wound 24/7, then pick up a winder and don't worry too much about it. There's nothing anywhere that definitively shows that using a winder will damage your watch.


----------



## Docdaddy (Apr 27, 2019)

Well, I think I'm going to get one - I've never seen any advice to not wear your automatic watch every day. And I need a nice storage option for my new watch anyway. So now I just need to find a nice looking one that has a setting for TPDs that doesn't cost as much as my watch, LOL!


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

This is the one I use. It's pretty anyway and has individual settings for each watch. Chiyoda Watchwinder 4 place


----------

